# Modern Honolulu Diamond Hotel availability in Destination Exchange



## chemteach (Apr 30, 2018)

There are tons of units available on Destination Exchange right now.  The city view units are mostly Tier 3, Ocean view and Ocean front units are Tier 6.  This is supposed to be a fantastic place.  If you hate Diamond, and have a deeded unit week, you may want to take a look at Destination Exchange if you want to visit Oahu in the next year.  Availability is from now until 2/24/19.  These are hotel style units, not your typical timeshare units - but the resort is AAA 4 diamond rated.


----------



## DRIless (May 3, 2018)

chemteach said:


> There are tons of units available on Destination Exchange right now.  The city view units are mostly Tier 3, Ocean view and Ocean front units are Tier 6.  This is supposed to be a fantastic place.  If you hate Diamond, and have a deeded unit week, you may want to take a look at Destination Exchange if you want to visit Oahu in the next year.  Availability is from now until 2/24/19.  These are hotel style units, not your typical timeshare units - but the resort is AAA 4 diamond rated.


Is Destination Exchange available to all The Club members, or like Club Select you need to have been offered it on a retail purchase to 'deposit?'


----------



## chemteach (May 3, 2018)

Destination Exchange is actually not for The Club members at all.  It is only for people who own deeded weeks that are not in The Club.  I am a member of The Club, but I also have Diamond weeks that are not part of The Club.  I use those for Destination Exchange.


----------



## DRIless (May 3, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Destination Exchange is actually not for The Club members at all.  It is only for people who own deeded weeks that are not in The Club.  I am a member of The Club, but I also have Diamond weeks that are not part of The Club.  I use those for Destination Exchange.


Thanks.  So, it's a ruse to get you to 'deposit'  and trade for a DRI property and then they try to market 'The Club' to you? 
_At this time, enrollment is exclusively available to owners with Diamond Resorts International._
So chemteach you are an owner of a fixed or floating DRI week.
Really they meant _At this time, enrollment is exclusively available to_ fixed or floating DRI week _owners with Diamond Resorts International._

The webite to 'Join' is www.destinationexchange.com when I click TO JOIN I get:
_We have validated your credentials and according to our records you are not eligible for enrollment at this time. If you believe you have gotten this message in error, please do not hesitate to contact us._
Lots of cookies happening, I guess, as I was logged in to my Diamond account in the same browser.

When I wasn't logged in to my DRI account it told me to log in using the same info as my DRI account then told me
_We have validated your credentials and according to our records you are not eligible for enrollment at this time. If you believe you have gotten this message in error, please do not hesitate to contact us._

What do they do with those deposited weeks, so they end up as offerings in Club Select or just back in general inventory?

I see The Modern Honolulu also available to me as a 'The Club' member for my points.


----------



## chemteach (May 4, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Thanks.  So, it's a ruse to get you to 'deposit'  and trade for a DRI property and then they try to market 'The Club' to you?
> _At this time, enrollment is exclusively available to owners with Diamond Resorts International._
> So chemteach you are an owner of a fixed or floating DRI week.
> Really they meant _At this time, enrollment is exclusively available to_ fixed or floating DRI week _owners with Diamond Resorts International._
> ...



I own both points in The Club, and deeded Diamond Resorts weeks that are not enrolled in the club.  I use the unenrolled weeks in Destination Exchange.    I don't know what they do with the deposited weeks, but I think they put them into Destination Exchange.

The Modern Honolulu is available both in The Club and in Destination Exchange.


----------

